# As long as there are still restaurant blocks offered...



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

...I'm taking them. I know this Instant Offer is the future for Amazon, but it sucks donkey balls. I'm off from my day job and decided to give the IO a try. I usually work 9:30 - 12:30 on any days I work days for Amazon. It's been pretty consistent for me. Looking back on my earnings page the last 3 times I worked 9:30 - 12:30 I made 68, 72, and 70 respectively...today for instant offers? Not sure but I'd be surprised if I got more than $5 for the 1 ping I got for delivery in 3 hours.

Honestly, I don't care if I get no deliveries on a block. Had I worked the block today instead of the IO, I would have made $54.
Once they go all IO for restaurant delivery, I'm out. I don't know how folks who work this kind of program do it.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

do they have surge or anything added onto the instant offers?

still haven’t rolled it out in SF


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> do they have surge or anything added onto the instant offers?
> 
> still haven't rolled it out in SF


I don't know what surge is, but looking at the earnings page it says $9 - $15 tips pending...


----------



## Transporter316 (Jan 12, 2018)

It's bettween $8-12 in my market it seem it's different for different areas, I only got two instant offers today in 4 hours yeah it sucks


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> do they have surge or anything added onto the instant offers?
> 
> still haven't rolled it out in SF


The price of an instant offer is determined by how fast Amazon can get a driver to accept the offer. If it pings around to a few drivers and no one accepts they can up the offer price until accepted or simply drop it at the very end on a driver waiting on a normal block. I believe there will always be a few backup drivers on regular blocks available just to cover in case Amazon can't get an instant offer picked up.

From the drivers I speak to in Portland, if you are on a normal restaurant block you will be receiving deliveries that no one would accept for various reasons along with late and forfeits that now become your problem. And often it takes some time for Amazon to shop these offers around to drivers so you will be pinged late to orders after they haven't been able to get a driver to pick them up.

This is going to push more drivers back into warehouse only blocks making the competition for those routes worse...

But hey, Amazon will be saving some money and Jeff can retain his title as the richest man in the world so we always have that!



Transporter316 said:


> It's bettween $8-12 in my market it seem it's different for different areas, I only got two instant offers today in 4 hours yeah it sucks


So instead of having to pay you $72 for those 4 hours it only cost Amazon $16! I'm off to go buy some Amazon stock...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Tale of 2 situations. Wednesday night i picked up a restaurant block (5:30 - 9:00) and made $85. Not the pre IO amount, but still not bad. The orders didn't seem like ones no one would take. I had a pretty big Olive Garden order and one from El Vaccaro (local popular Mexican restaurant), , so i'm not entirely sure why those were passed on, but i think the difference is IO orders are ready immediately for pick up. All 5 of my orders this block were ~15 minutes from being ready for pick up. 

Then yesterday for a 4 hour block, i had 6 pickups. All of them were small order pick ups in locations either far from the restaurant or less than a mile. I could see why each of these deliveries were declined. I'll still make a lot more on that block than if i was doing IO, but it hasn't been as bad as i expected...yet.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Give it time, IO have only been available for a few days in your area and not many drivers have jumped on them yet. We will know if Amazon is struggling with them when they start offering incentives like they did up in Oregon with your choice of a reserved PN block and gift cards for accepting instant offers.

Amazon is looking for the driver who has a little spare time and just wants to grab a quick single delivery. Now that Amazon is filtering offers to the individual driver I would not put it past them to limit drivers to 6 hours a day in warehouse/fresh offers and force you off onto instant offers to get your full 8 hours for a day. It hasn't happened yet but it is all too easy for Amazon to manipulate and limit what offers are available to you.


----------

